# Daily Call Failed!



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

One of my Tivo's has stopped downloading guide data. Its stopped about 7 days ago but i've only just noticed. The other Tivo is working fine...both download over the internet.

If i try to force a call it goes through the motions but fails with "wrong number"

If i connect the modem to the phone line it will then connect but then download the data over the internet (not through the modem?)
Its almost like it needs to check it has a phone connection before downloading over the internet!

It has account status 3

The tivo has worked faultlessly for years and i havent changed anything on it.

I ran nic_config_tivo and set it to dialup, rebooted, then re-ran nic_config_tivo and set it to network, rebooted. 

Still not working......any ideas?

p.s. I can still access tivoweb, telnet, ftp etc


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm assuming the dialling options are still set at ,401# and that it hasn't done anything terrible to them. I needed to remove the check dial tone and off the hook settings to get mine to work recently.

Possible??

Geoff.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Tried all combinations but wont work... i have ,#401 is that right? Youve put ,401# hope thats a typing error?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

,#401 doesn't do anything on our Tivos that's only for later models in the US.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok, i've got this from the logs..

08/06:10:15:16: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/HServer.send /var/tmp/HServer.recv 300 ON
08/06:10:15:16: /tvbin/TClient: http POST command failed: connect failed, reason = Network is unreachable

I can ping 204.176.49.3 from the Tivo and get a reply
but if i ping 204.176.49.3:80 from the Tivo it says

cannot resolve 204.176.49.3:80: unknown server error 

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Forgot to mention that i have no problems pinging 204.176.49.3:80 from my PC if that means anything?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

When you ran nic_config_tivo, did you check the gateway address? If that is missing for some reason your PC would be able to contact the outside world, but Tivo would not.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

My tivo is 192.168.2.xxx and the gateway is 192.168.2.1 which is the address of my router.
I hadn't changed anything to cause the tivo to fail, it just stopped about a week ago.
Strangely my other Tivo downloads fine???


----------



## SRB (Mar 26, 2003)

You're not alone.... I've just noticed both my TiVo's last updated on the 31st of July - they are now both failing to connect via the internet. Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## SRB (Mar 26, 2003)

Ah...now I've just pulled the log from my modem and for some reason it re-started on the 31st July about 4 in the morning - it's firewall settings must have defaulted because I've just reloaded my custom settings and the TiVo's are both connecting again. Might be worth checking your router again Carl.


----------

